# برنامج safe v12 كامل بالكراك الصحيح



## سنا الإسلام (4 أبريل 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​ 

*برنامج **safe v12 **كامل مع الكرك الصحيح وهو منقول من احد المنتديات جزاهم الله خيرا من قاموا بالبحث والاعداد رجاء الدعاء لهم*​ 


*http://rapidshare.com/files/216482391/CSI.SAFE.V12-MAGNiTUDE.part1.rar*​ 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/216482835/CSI.SAFE.V12-MAGNiTUDE.part2.rar*​ 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/216483335/CSI.SAFE.V12-MAGNiTUDE.part3.rar*​ 

*http://rapidshare.com/files/216483766/CSI.SAFE.V12-MAGNiTUDE.part4.rar*​ 

*او*​ 

*http://netload.in/dateiXlWfLqGV7x.htm*​ 

*http://netload.in/dateiDLmqfreLjm.htm*​ 

*http://netload.in/datei0nLSsFAZHN.htm*​ 

*http://netload.in/dateiZ7p5fsFeaV.htm*​ 

*او*​ 

*http://www.uploadjockey.com/download...TUDE.part1.rar**
http://www.uploadjockey.com/download...TUDE.part2.rar
http://www.uploadjockey.com/download...TUDE.part3.rar
http://www.uploadjockey.com/download...TUDE.part4.rar
http://www.uploadjockey.com/download...TUDE.part5.rar
http://www.uploadjockey.com/download...TUDE.part6.rar
http://www.uploadjockey.com/download...TUDE.part7.rar
http://www.uploadjockey.com/download...TUDE.part8.rar*​*http://www.uploadjockey.com/download/4314913/CSI.SAFE.V12.MAGNiTUDE.part8.rar*​​​ 
*رابط الكراك لوحده*​ 

*http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8JS8NJ3U*​ 
*أو*

*http://depositfiles.com/files/zqq94qz38*​


----------



## م.طاهر (4 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكي اختي الكريمه


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (4 أبريل 2009)

تبارك الله فعلا مفاجئة رائعة ومشاركة قيمة
جزاكي الله عنا خيرا


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أبريل 2009)

جهد مشكور أختي أميرةة (سفيرة الملتقى)  

تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> جهد مشكور أختي أميرةة (سفيرة الملتقى)
> 
> تقبلي تحيـــــاتي..


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وشكرا على مرور حضرتك


----------



## Abo Fares (4 أبريل 2009)

أووووووووه... والله كانت مشاركة جميلة، الآن فقط انتبهت، كان رقمها الـ 4000 هههههه

وهذه هي بداية الألفية الخامسة في موضوعك.. 

وفقنا الله جميعاً لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح.. 

مع تحيـــــــاتي..


----------



## سنا الإسلام (4 أبريل 2009)

أبو الحلول قال:


> أووووووووه... والله كانت مشاركة جميلة، الآن فقط انتبهت، كان رقمها الـ 4000 هههههه
> 
> وهذه هي بداية الألفية الخامسة في موضوعك..
> 
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يبارك فيك 
وبجد منتدى جميل وانا حقيقى سعيدة انى عضوة فى هذا المنتدى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## كمال محمد (5 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه الجهود لطيبة


----------



## أبو نادر (5 أبريل 2009)

*الله أكبر فتح عظيم جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2009)

وجزانا واياكم 
وجزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## حسان2 (5 أبريل 2009)

اميرة بحق أختنا الكريمة أميرة


----------



## فاطمةالمهاجرة (5 أبريل 2009)

جاري التحميل وشكرا جزيلا لك اميرة وعلى رئ الاخ حسان فانت فعلا اميرة تحياتي


----------



## محمد 977 (5 أبريل 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير*

الف ألف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وشكرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## Eng.M Ammar (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكور وجاري التحميل و كنت بدور عليه من زمان


----------



## مهندس مش سهل (6 أبريل 2009)

مفاجئة رائعة
جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## en_maher (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## مجدى سليمان (9 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر ومجهود عظيم
فى ميزان حساناتك
تمت تجربة الكراك على البرنامج والذى تم تنزيله من قبل واشتغل بكل يسر
بارك الله فيك


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (10 أبريل 2009)

*Safe12*

مشكوره الاخت اميرةة بس هنالك عندي مشكله الكراك لايعمل فاارجو المساعده


----------



## محمود حسن 61 (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكور جدا 
ولكن يبدو ان الكراك الموجود يعمل لمدة سنة فقط 
ارجو من سطب البرنامج يفيدنا في هذا 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نسخة السيف الموجودة بهذه المشاركة تختلف عن النسخة السابقة النسخة الجديدة حوالى 700 ميجا اما النسخة القديمة حوالى 320 ميجا كما ان الكراك مختلف كل المطلوب من حضرتك انك بمجرد تسطيب البرنامج انك تنسخ ملف الكراك جوه الفولدر الى سطبت فيه البرنامج وحتلاقى البرنامج صالح معاك لمدة 4 شهور انا ما سطبتش البرنامج لكن ده من اراء المستخدمين ومن قاموا بتثبيت البرنامج 
النسخة القديمة كانت بتعمل مشاكل وتتوقف عن العمل بعد فترة قصيرة بعكس هذه النسخة وده من اراء بعض الزملاء لكن انا للامانة حتى الان لم اقم بتثبيت البرنامج
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمود حسن 61 (10 أبريل 2009)

مشكور علي الرد 
لاني سطبت برنامج الساف بحجم 320ميجا والكراك حجم 15ميجا وهو صالح لمدة سنة فقط ولا يمكن اعادة تسطيبه مرة اخري الا بعد فرمتته الوندوز وقد حدث معي ذلك سابقا الامر الذي جعلني اعتمد علي اصدارات الساف السابقة عند الاحتياج لها 
وشكرا


----------



## mousad1210 (11 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا على هذه الجهود لطيبة


----------



## حمدان عوضين (11 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكي اختاه ووفقكي الله الي فعل الخير دائما


----------



## سنا الإسلام (11 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## smsm111 (18 أبريل 2009)

مليون شكر مش كفاية عليكي ياباشمهندسة ربنا يخليكي لنا مفاجأة عشرة على عشرة يا ست الكل والله


----------



## smsm111 (18 أبريل 2009)

سؤال يا باشمهندستنا هل بع 4 شهور نغير ipالجهاز عشان نجدد 4شهور اخرى والا ماهو الحل في رأيك مع شكر بلا حدود
مهندس استشــــاري حسين


----------



## سنا الإسلام (18 أبريل 2009)

smsm111 قال:


> سؤال يا باشمهندستنا هل بع 4 شهور نغير ipالجهاز عشان نجدد 4شهور اخرى والا ماهو الحل في رأيك مع شكر بلا حدود
> مهندس استشــــاري حسين


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا موش عارفة يعنى اية تغير ال ip الجهاز لكن ممكن يكون الحل انك ساعتها تفرمت الجهاز وتنزيله من جديد كما كان يحدث فى النسخ القديمة عندما يتوقف البرنامج والله اعلم على العموم لما تخلص ال 4 شهور ربنا يسهل تبقى جرب الحلول دى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mohammed123 (18 أبريل 2009)

مشكوره جد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد بخيت (18 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر يا باشمهندسة وجزاكى الله خيرا


----------



## ابوايوب (18 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله في الاخت اميرةة واكرمها


----------



## سنا الإسلام (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## ENG123 (27 أبريل 2009)

هل صحيح أن البرنامج مفعل لفترة 4 شهور فقط كما يتحدث الزملاء و يجب لإعادة تنصيب البرنامج فرمته الويندوز ؟
يرجى من السادة الزملاء افادتنا 
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (27 أبريل 2009)

eng123 قال:


> هل صحيح أن البرنامج مفعل لفترة 4 شهور فقط كما يتحدث الزملاء و يجب لإعادة تنصيب البرنامج فرمته الويندوز ؟
> يرجى من السادة الزملاء افادتنا
> و جزاكم الله خيرا


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ده مدى معرفتى على حد علمى لكن انا ما نزلتش البرنامج لغاية دلوقتى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ENG123 (28 أبريل 2009)

أنتظر الرد ممن جربوا البرنامج 
و هل هناك كرك تفعيل دائم؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ENG123 (28 أبريل 2009)

اميرةة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ده مدى معرفتى على حد علمى لكن انا ما نزلتش البرنامج لغاية دلوقتى
> والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


 
شكرا أخت أميرة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## fihonil (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ممكن اي حد من الاخوة المهندسين الذين نزلوا البرنامج ينزلوة على ميديا فاير او زد شير نظرا لجودتهم في الوطن العربي
و برجاء الرد


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مايو 2009)

fihonil قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن اي حد من الاخوة المهندسين الذين نزلوا البرنامج ينزلوة على ميديا فاير او زد شير نظرا لجودتهم في الوطن العربي
> و برجاء الرد


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك عندك 3 انواع من الروابط وكلهم شغالين ان شاء الله


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (3 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 

شكرا لك اخت اميرة 
كل الروابط تعمل ما عدا uploadjockey حاولت ان احمل منها ولكن لم انجح هل هناك خلل فيها ام ماذا وياريت لو كان هناك مواقع اخرى بس تكون مقسمة الى اجزاء اكثر بسبب ضعف النت وشاكرين لكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا لك اخت اميرة
> كل الروابط تعمل ما عدا uploadjockey حاولت ان احمل منها ولكن لم انجح هل هناك خلل فيها ام ماذا وياريت لو كان هناك مواقع اخرى بس تكون مقسمة الى اجزاء اكثر بسبب ضعف النت وشاكرين لكم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هو فعلا الرابط uploadjockey اصبح لا يعمل انا جربت واحد فيهم لكن هل فى مشكلة ان حضرتك تحمل من الروابط الاخرى
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخواني الاعزاء بعد اسبوع من المحاولات تمكنت اخيرا والحمد لله من تحميل البرنامج من الرابد شير
وهو عبارة عن اربع ملفات مضغوطة حجم الواحد تقريبا 195 ميكا بايت وقمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولد لي الفولدر CSI.SAFE.V12-MAGNiTUDE والذي يحتوي 16 فولدر باسم m-safe 12 وايضا قمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولدة اسطوانة من نوع image file ثم قمت بحرقها على قرص dvd ولم يتغير شي وهنا توقف الزمن عندي ولا اعرف ماذا افعل
رجاء ما ذا اعمل وكيف يتم تنصيب البرنامج
وشكرا لكم


----------



## سنا الإسلام (9 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء بعد اسبوع من المحاولات تمكنت اخيرا والحمد لله من تحميل البرنامج من الرابد شير
> وهو عبارة عن اربع ملفات مضغوطة حجم الواحد تقريبا 195 ميكا بايت وقمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولد لي الفولدر csi.safe.v12-magnitude والذي يحتوي 16 فولدر باسم m-safe 12 وايضا قمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولدة اسطوانة من نوع image file ثم قمت بحرقها على قرص dvd ولم يتغير شي وهنا توقف الزمن عندي ولا اعرف ماذا افعل
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك مفروض انك حتسطب البرنامج من الاسطوانة الناتجة
على العموم يوم او 2 ان شاء الله وارد عليك بالطريقة المتبعة بالضبط لان عندى مشكلة بالجهاز
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مؤيد الموسوي (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

شكرا لك اخت اميرة على اهتمامك والحمد لله استطعت ان احل المشكلة والبرنامج يعمل 100% 
شكرا لك مرة ثانية


----------



## سنا الإسلام (10 مايو 2009)

مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> شكرا لك اخت اميرة على اهتمامك والحمد لله استطعت ان احل المشكلة والبرنامج يعمل 100%
> شكرا لك مرة ثانية


 
جزاكم الله خيرا
انا تمكنت من الاضطلاع على ال source الخاص بالبرنامج لاتمكن من ذكر طريقة التسطيب لحضرتك لكن يمكن اكون اتاخرت شوية على حضرتك 
على العموم الحمد لله ان حضرتك تمكنت من تسطيب البرنامج
وان شاء الله تستفيد منه ويعم عليك بالفائدة
وجزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م محسن (20 يونيو 2009)

باااارك الله فيكِ وجزاااااكِ الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (20 يونيو 2009)

دائما الشئ المميز يكون من الاخت المميزه
جزاكى الله عنا خير


----------



## سنا الإسلام (24 يونيو 2009)

م محسن قال:


> باااارك الله فيكِ وجزاااااكِ الله خير الجزاء


 


عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> دائما الشئ المميز يكون من الاخت المميزه
> جزاكى الله عنا خير


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (25 يونيو 2009)

الاخت الفاضله المهندسه الاميره المميزه الحمد لله لقد تم تحميل البرنامج ولكن واضح ان طريقة تثبيته للتشغيل مختلفه عما نعرفه من حيث SETUP فياريت نتعرف على طريقة srtup?
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 يونيو 2009)

عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> الاخت الفاضله المهندسه الاميره المميزه الحمد لله لقد تم تحميل البرنامج ولكن واضح ان طريقة تثبيته للتشغيل مختلفه عما نعرفه من حيث SETUP فياريت نتعرف على طريقة srtup?
> وشكرا جزيلا


 


مؤيد الموسوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
> 
> اخواني الاعزاء بعد اسبوع من المحاولات تمكنت اخيرا والحمد لله من تحميل البرنامج من الرابد شير
> وهو عبارة عن اربع ملفات مضغوطة حجم الواحد تقريبا 195 ميكا بايت وقمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولد لي الفولدر CSI.SAFE.V12-MAGNiTUDE والذي يحتوي 16 فولدر باسم m-safe 12 وايضا قمت بفك الضغط عنها فتولدة اسطوانة من نوع image file
> وشكرا لكم


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة لطريقة عمل الاسطوانة فهى كما ذكر الاخ المهندس مؤيد بنفس الخطوات السابقة لتنتج اسطوانة ايزو بعدها ستفتح الاسطوانة لتجد فولدر اسمه autoplay تختار منه SAFES عندما تفتحها ستجد امر setup بها التى ستقوم بتسطيب البرنامج منها سم بعد ذلك ستجد فولدر آخر اسمه magnitude ستجد ملف به ستقوم بنسخه فى الفولدر الذى قمت بتسطيب البرنامج به
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الظاهربيبرس المصري (26 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيكى اختى العز**يزة وربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان*


----------



## الظاهربيبرس المصري (26 يونيو 2009)

يا بشمهندسة انا كل معمل extract ميتعملش اريد رد عاجل


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (26 يونيو 2009)

نفس الحصل عند المهندس بيبرس نفسه عندى كمان
الرجاء توضيح اكثر ان امكن


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 يونيو 2009)

الظاهربيبرس المصري قال:


> *بارك الله فيكى اختى العز**يزة وربنا يوفقك كمان وكمان*







الظاهربيبرس المصري قال:


> يا بشمهندسة انا كل معمل extract ميتعملش اريد رد عاجل


 



عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> نفس الحصل عند المهندس بيبرس نفسه عندى كمان
> الرجاء توضيح اكثر ان امكن


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تقصد عمل extract للملفات من الاصل لتكوين الاسطوانة ام ماذا تقصد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م عبد الحكيم مواس (26 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله خير أخت أميرة 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
و السلام عليكم جميعا


----------



## rabees (28 يونيو 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا اختي العزيزة ..جزيل الشكر


----------



## سنا الإسلام (28 يونيو 2009)

abo alafkar قال:


> جزاك الله خير أخت أميرة
> ماشاء الله تبارك الله
> و السلام عليكم جميعا


 


rabees قال:


> شكرا اختي العزيزة ..جزيل الشكر


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## الظاهربيبرس المصري (29 يونيو 2009)

لو سمحتى اختى الكبير ة انا اسلام داخل سنة رابعة والله والله فكة اول اربع اجزاء وجالى اجزاء كتيرة مبيرضوش يتفكو


----------



## سنا الإسلام (29 يونيو 2009)

الظاهربيبرس المصري قال:


> *لو سمحتى اختى الكبير ة انا اسلام داخل سنة رابعة والله والله فكة اول اربع اجزاء وجالى اجزاء كتيرة مبيرضوش يتفكو*​


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حضرتك من الاجزاء الكثيرة التى نتجت من فك الضغط للملفات حتقوم بفكهم ايضا من اول جزء ناتج من هذه الاجزاء حينتج عندك اسطوانة كاملة للبرنامج
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## احمد باشا الجزار (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاكي الله خيرااختي اميرة


----------



## eng_msa1 (2 يوليو 2009)

شاكرين
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرا اميرة ع روابط البرنامج

ولو ممكن روابط لبرنامج SAP V 14 with crack


----------



## mhany80 (2 يوليو 2009)

مشكورة على البرنامج الأكثر من رائع


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

احمد باشا الجزار قال:


> جزاكي الله خيرااختي اميرة


 



eng_msa1 قال:


> شاكرين
> جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 



hany ahmed omar قال:


> شكرا اميرة ع روابط البرنامج
> 
> ولو ممكن روابط لبرنامج sap v 14 with crack


 



mhany80 قال:


> مشكورة على البرنامج الأكثر من رائع


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## سنا الإسلام (3 يوليو 2009)

Hany Ahmed Omar قال:


> شكرا اميرة ع روابط البرنامج
> 
> ولو ممكن روابط لبرنامج SAP V 14 with crack


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جرب هذه الروابط الموجودة بهذه المشاركة

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t139098.html

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## welly76 (21 يوليو 2009)

thanx alot for this nice software


----------



## سنا الإسلام (22 يوليو 2009)

welly76 قال:


> thanx alot for this nice software


 
جزاكم الله خيرا على مروركم الطيب


----------



## هاله النجار (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكى الله خير يا اميره
بارك الله فيكى


----------



## صلاح المهندس (22 سبتمبر 2009)

جاري محاولة التنزيل وشكرا للجميع على المشاركة وبالاخص الاخت الكريمة


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (14 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو مريم البغدادي (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوور , وغفر الله ذنبكم


----------



## eng.Ahmad Zoghib (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جهود طيبة 
بارك الله فيك ولك


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (1 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكى اخت اميرة وعلى مجهوداتك الطيبة

انا عندى مشكلة كلما حاولت ان اعمل انستول الكمبيوتر يهنج ارجو الإفادة


----------



## محمد توفيق مح (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اختنا الكريمة

ولو سمحتى لو فى روابط علة 4share


----------



## essam-elkady (1 ديسمبر 2009)

many thanks


----------



## BaShEnGiNeeR (30 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه


----------



## salim salim (30 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورة على البرنامج القيم


----------



## alwan36 (20 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 

مشكورة اختي الكريمة على هذا الجهد المميز 

لكني اجد صعوبة بتنزيل البرنامج safe12 أرجو شرح طريقة التنزيل

شكراااااااااااا


----------



## سنا الإسلام (20 فبراير 2010)

alwan36 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> مشكورة اختي الكريمة على هذا الجهد المميز
> 
> ...




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل تقصد الصعوبة فى تحميل البرنامج ام تسطيب البرنامج


----------



## نجاح حافظ عامر (16 مارس 2010)

*برنامج safe 12*

مشكورين و مأجورين ان شاء الله


----------



## عبد المعبود (2 أبريل 2010)

مشكوره جد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالرحيم سالم (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا

تحياتى


----------



## abu Habib (14 أغسطس 2010)

جهد مشكور أختي


----------



## abu Habib (14 أغسطس 2010)

:77:جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طارق أحمد مالى (14 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يأخى


----------



## ابوعمرالمصري (15 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## the Rock R_A_R (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكى الله كل خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## aymanallam (2 نوفمبر 2011)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*​
> 
> 
> *برنامج **safe v12 **كامل مع الكرك الصحيح وهو منقول من احد المنتديات جزاهم الله خيرا من قاموا بالبحث والاعداد رجاء الدعاء لهم*​
> ...


 


*جزاكم الله خيراً​*


----------



## wagih khalid (3 نوفمبر 2011)

_*
thanks *_​


----------



## gemy2006 (21 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير بس انا مش عارف ازاى افعل الكراك


----------



## ماجد شرف (21 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم
لا يسعنى قول المذيد بعد كل ما قاله الاخوه الكرام وليته كافى!
سؤال بسيط هل البرنامج يعمل على الويندوز 7 نسخه64؟


----------



## ahmedsaadtaha (4 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## engpolo (25 يونيو 2012)

ارجو وضع روابط ميديافاير ... و شكرا على المجهود


----------



## م / السيد الجبالى (28 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور على المجهود يااخى لكن الروابط لاتعمل نرجوا اعادة رفعها للاهمية


----------



## ابوالقاسم (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mom77 (14 يونيو 2013)

شكرااااا


----------



## Abdo Essam (14 يونيو 2013)

*https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1

*​


----------



## محمودشمس (15 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيكي اختي الكريمه​


----------



## eng_m.magdi (17 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وربنا ينفع ويبارك فيك​


----------



## abu mousab (18 يونيو 2013)

thanks


----------



## احمد ذكى احمد (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: Safe12*

والله كتر خيرك لكن انا للأسف مش عارف احمله رغم انى محتاج لبرنامج السيف جدا لو كتر خيرك تحملهولى على الايميل [email protected] وشكرا


----------



## Abdo Essam (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: Safe12*



احمد ذكى احمد قال:


> والله كتر خيرك لكن انا للأسف مش عارف احمله رغم انى محتاج لبرنامج السيف جدا لو كتر خيرك تحملهولى على الايميل [email protected] وشكرا



https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...33337.100000504343421&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------

